# Marriage/Work/Immigration



## ppressley03 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 2-part question. I am an American woman and my fiance is Italian. We plan to marry in another year when he is free to marry from a previous marriage. My first question is...would it be better for us to marry in Italy and then file papers for his immigrati on into the states?...or should we deal with immigration in the states and marry there?

Secondly, I would rather remain with him in his city (Brindisi) but I need to find work. Is there someway to find out what companies there are in Brindisi or the area that help sponsor for work visas?

We want to live in the states once we are married, but I just don't have any idea what the first step is toward getting his work visa and overcoming so many obstacles.

I have a tone of questions but this will do for a start right now. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ppressley03 said:


> Secondly, I would rather remain with him in his city (Brindisi) but I need to find work. Is there someway to find out what companies there are in Brindisi or the area that help sponsor for work visas?
> 
> .


Outside of seasonal farm work and similar I don't think any visas are being issued this year. Unless the economy improves by miracle next year I doubt work visas will be available in any great number.


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello
Marring in Italy and then file the sponsorship papers for US will probably be easier than obtaining a working visa for the US


----------

